# Auf ********* hereingefallen



## Trottel (1 Juli 2008)

Hallo,

ich bin auch aufs ********* hereingefallen 

Ich habe in den Beiträgen von den Leuten, die damit auf den Mund gefallen sindauf Ciao.de davon gelesen, dass es hier einen Thread dazu geben soll. Ich kann aber keinen  über die Suche finden. 

Ich habe vor nicht zu zahlen. Und will mich dieser Sammelklage anschließen...


----------



## Trottel (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*

wieso werden diese Leute beschützt durch das Forum?


----------



## dvill (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*

Das Forum beschützt eigentlich diejenigen, die sich mögliche rechtliche Konsequenzen ihrer Äußerungen in der Öffentlichkeit nicht vorstellen können. Das bewährt sich jeden Tag auf's Neue, wenn auch die, die es schützt, es nicht begreifen.


----------



## Trottel (1 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*

Man,  bei google sind doch Beiträge aus diesem Forum aufgelistet die den Namen der Firma beinhalten.    Sind die auch gesperrt?


----------



## wahlhesse (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*

Richtig, die sind auch gesperrt. Aber Google hat ein Gedächnis, welchem man mit den richtigen Klicks auf die Sprünge helfen kann  .

Das Forum hier gibts schon deshalb so lange, weil die Betreiber wissen, was man stehenlassen kann und was nicht, ok?

LG
wahlhesse


----------



## Herkules (2 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*

Hallo Tr*****,

seltsamer Nickname. Sammelklagen gibts in Deutschland nicht. Ich schlage einen Wettbewerb vor: Wer hat die meisten Mahnungen. Ich habe momentan 2 Mahnungen und einen Inkassobrief, wer bietet mehr?

Schöne Grüße
Herkules


----------



## schnuggel (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*

hallo, ich suche verzweifelt einen Thread, wo ich im Mai bereits aktiv war... es ging um das berühmte "Kaffee", wo man für 0,99cent dann richtig abgezockt wurde...

ist dieser Thread hier auch rausgeflogen??

vielleicht kann mir ja jemand etwas dazu per Mail/PN mitteilen, danke.


----------



## Nicko1998 (6 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*

Man munkelt, das "Cafe" klagt zur Zeit an allen möglichen Fronten gegen Gott, die Welt und Foren, die negative Kritik üben.  :stumm:


----------



## Trottel (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*

Kann ich bestätigen. 

Hier sollen ganze Diskussionen aus dem Netz genommen wurden sein.

Das sich zum Beispiel diese Forum hier von einer skrupellosen Firma einschüchtern lassen, die sogar beim Verbaucherschutz auf der schwarzen Listen steht finde ich unglaublich!!!  

Wer Opfer von denen geworden ist sollte sich mal bei dem Verbraucherschutz melden!


----------



## jupp11 (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*



Trottel schrieb:


> Das sich zum Beispiel diese Forum hier von einer skrupellosen Firma einschüchtern lassen, die sogar beim Verbaucherschutz auf der schwarzen Listen steht finde ich unglaublich!!!  !



[ir]
Boey bist du mutig! Andere für dich teure Rechtsstreitigkeiten ausfechten lassen:
Das ist echt tapfer  :thumb: 
[/ir]


----------



## Trottel (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*

Merkt ihr nicht, dass die Drohungen von denen Leer und hohl sind? 

Die haben nichts in der Hand.

Achja, für mich muss keiner was austreiten.  Ich machs selber, wenn dies Leute auch nur einmal mein Geld anfassen....

Das ist nur so lustig, dass so viele Leute auf dieses Scheiß UNternehmen hereinfallen und trotzdem zahlen, weil sie eben kein Forum mehr finden, wo darüber diskutiert wird.


----------



## sascha (7 Juli 2008)

*AW: Auf ********* hereingefallen*



Trottel schrieb:


> Merkt ihr nicht, dass die Drohungen von denen Leer und hohl sind?
> 
> Die haben nichts in der Hand.



Das ist doch mal ein Wort. Wir suchen ohnehin noch Mitstreiter, die sich an den mindestens vierstelligen Anwalts- und Gerichtskosten beteiligen, die wir in der Regel in solchen Fällen vorstrecken. Was übernimmst du? 500 oder 1000? Mehr? Schick mir einfach mal eine PN, dann klären wir den Rest. :-D


----------



## regloh (16 Juli 2008)

*[...]: Abo ?*

Hallo miteinander!
Mir ist das passiert:
Stieß auf obige Singlebörse. Registrierte mich und sollte wenn ich 99ct bezahle für 14 Tage alles nutzen können. Danach Abo 19,95/mon. Wollte ich aber nicht. Bin über 50, kein Bild und es hagelte prompt emails mit um die 20jährigen bildhübschen Schönheiten, die mich kennen lernen wollten. Wollte ich eine email lesen, müsste´ich ja diese 99ct anklicken. Schaute noch einmal in die AGB und schickte denen eine email dass ich das nicht will und widerruf meine Anmeldung. Nichts passierte. 14 Tage später hab ichs doch gemacht mit den 99ct. Erst jetzt konnte ich [] ausprobieren und stellte fest, dass diese Börse Mist ist. Habe sofort per email meine Anmeldung widerrufen. Erst jetzt meldeten die sich mit dem Hinweis, dass ich ja bereits die sog. "Premiumdienste" nutzte und der Widerruf nicht mehr möglich ist, nur eine Kündigung des halbjährigen Abos auf dem Postwege mit Ausweiskopie möglich sei. Habe sofort widersprochen und um Löschung gebeten. 24 Std. später kam die mail als DAEMON also unzustellbar zurück. Das stinkt doch. Oder?
Habt ihr Tips für mich, wie ich mich noch wehren soll? Danke


----------



## drunkness (21 Juli 2008)

*AW: Falsche Angaben - legal???*



Reducal schrieb:


> Interessant wird es, wenn der Nutzer in der Annahme ist, dass ein kostenpflichtiges Projekt gratis sei. Da es dem Anbieter obliegt, den Preis gem. dem BGB deutlich darzustellen, befindet sich der Nutzer womöglich in einem Irrtum, wenn er den Preis einer Webseitennutzung nicht oder nicht hinreichend (versteckt in AGB) zur Kenntnis nimmt. Ein Vertrag ist damit aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach nicht gültig, es besteht keine Zahlungsverpflichtung und der Nutzer kann sich (wegen dem fehlenden Vorsatz zur Täuschung) nicht strafbar machen. Da man sich hier aber im Rechtsverkehr befindet, könnte  ein Nutzer u.U damit rechnen, dass er als Beschuldigter gilt und gegen ihn wegen dem Verdacht einer Straftat ermittelt wird. Dies gilt insbesondere dann, wenn Daten eines unbeteiligten Dritten verwendet wurden.



Genauso passierte mir das bei *********.de
Genau deswegen suche ich an dieser Stelle Hilfe!
Ich habe denen per Einschreiben mit Rückschein ein angebliches Abo widerrufen. Dennoch erhielt ich heute eine "letzte Mahnung" vom Inkassobüro, denn ich hätte Leistungen in Anspruch genommen (2 ganze emails geschrieben!) und somit sei das Widerrufsrecht nach ihren (sehr unübersichtlichen AGBs) erloschen.
Auf meinen Widerruf mit Rückschein sind die gar nicht eingegangen!
Was also tun?


----------

